# Rhygin Racing Cycles?



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

Just one of many bikes I lusted for in the mid 90's but didn't have the funds for. Anyone know the story behind this lesser known Boston frame builder? And if anyone has pics, please share


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have an early 90s bicycling somewhere mentioning an up and coming east coast builder, rhygyin. 
they had the pic of a frame and RS fork. oversized true temper painted in orange. it was so sexy it felt like time stopped.
price was 1125 frame and fork.
it had a yo eddy vibe to it but looked shorter, tighter. 
one of their last models had a canondale shox, one of those inside the headtube. then merlin came w/ the same design but rhygyn was first.


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

Another small Boston builder whose DNA came from the Fat Chance lineage (kinda like Bill Walsh or Bill Parcells), their claim to fame was a stainless tubeset. Hard to work with and expensive, but lasted forever. It was between them and a 7, but wised up and went FS. 

All those east coasters threw the oversized Headshock into the mix, fortunately the other manufacturers raised their game. Never liked the sternum buster that the tall headtube forced.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rhygyn was already hot before metax. that was near their closure. they did the headshock before merlin. never rode one but having a one piece fork makes a lot of sense when riding technical tight singletrack.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Came real close to buying one in the mid 90's. The SS frame was trick/expensive. My LBS talked me into going with a Wojcik. No regrets.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*From the old Rhygin site...*

*Juke*












> Our steel mountain frame has evolved over the years with many changes. Serious riders have taken them to many racing successes including six New England Championship titles, countless regional events, and completing the Iditabike. Two enthusiasts are currently riding them (into the Guiness Record book) from Prudhoe Bay Alaska to Cape Horn, in South America. Customers have raced, toured and simply ridden to work.
> 
> A custom blend of Reynolds 853, Tange prestige and True Temper steel results in a resilient, light yet durable performance frame. Why do we use different brands of steel? Because we can. Each frame size has specific requirements for weight and stiffness of each tube. Obviously the tubing for a 5'2" 120lb. rider should be different than one for a 6'2" 190lb. rider. We could use one tubeset from one manufacturer; it would certainly make our purchasing easier, but it would be a compromise for all but one frame size.1 1/8" head tube standard, 1" available.


*Juke Stainless*












> The Juke Stainless is built with Columbus Metax (stainless steel) tubing. This is the first big news in steel in over 40 years! We can build a lighter weight frame with the smooth ride you expect and a few benefits: No rust, no scratches, and far less impact on the environment.
> 
> Corrosion is not an issue, so like titanium, a Metax frame is a long term investment. Also, Metax frames don't require paint to prevent rusting. We give them a finish that is easily maintained with a scotch-brite pad. Not painting the frame saves weight and spares the environment. The final benefit is purely aesthetic - we can show off our welds and workmanship. Many companies want their frames painted before you ever see them, but we are excited to have a frame that high-lights our workmanship.


*Juke Headshock*












> Finally. The Juke HeadShok. It's built specifically for the HeadShok Fatty 70. It offers unequaled lateral stiffness and steering accuracy and a plush 70mm of travel. An ideal choice for larger riders who desire a very accurate hardtail.


*Metax FAQ:*



> No Rust! The first big news in steel in over 40 years. Columbus totes this tubeset as being able to have "chromed" chainstays without the destructive chroming process. A satiny hand-brushed finish is standard, mirror-like electro-polish is available.
> 
> Tube dimensions are the similar to EL/OS, but the main tube walls are slightly thicker for greater rigidity and increased resistance to denting. The ride is superb with a zing that will never be matched by the so-called "exotics".
> 
> ...


---------------

Sweet 

And did the Metax frames last very well? Did they stand the extreme heat of welding?

- Melvin


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting that Melvin! I forgot they did a headshok version of the juke.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

The stainless frames ended up having problems with cracking.

One of the former employees of a shop I worked at was sponsored by them for a bit. He had 3 of the stainless frames and broke all 3. He was a light finesse guy and never broke a frame before.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

The problem with stainless steel is due the 'stainlessness' it self. In order to call it stainless it needs to have at leas 12% Chrome alloyed in the material. This Chrome makes the carbon in the material to glother up more, which in term makes the material brittle. Stainless steel is not the most ideal material for applications where you have a more 'spring'-like application of forces working. 

Welding stainless proves difficulties in several ways as well. For starters, its very hard to maintain straight alignment when working with stainless. Cold setting isn't that easy to do and certainly not in the benefit of the structural integrity of the whole construction.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> The problem with stainless steel is due the 'stainlessness' it self. In order to call it stainless it needs to have at leas 12% Chrome alloyed in the material. This Chrome makes the carbon in the material to glother up more, which in term makes the material brittle. Stainless steel is not the most ideal material for applications where you have a more 'spring'-like application of forces working.
> 
> Welding stainless proves difficulties in several ways as well. For starters, its very hard to maintain straight alignment when working with stainless. Cold setting isn't that easy to do and certainly not in the benefit of the structural integrity of the whole construction.


Would you be able to braze stainless? Seems like a no-brainer way to go.

I know Pegoretti showed a lugged stainless bike at Interbike so I would infer from this they are brazeable. He even gave it one of his hideous paint jobs. Why the hell would you paint a stainless frame?


----------



## jrc3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rhygin was run by a guy named Christian Jones, who was a friend of a roommate of mine in Cambridge in the mid '90s. I didn't know him too well, but he would come around our apartment once in a while. He hooked me up with a wholesale deal on parts for a frame that I had built by an ex Fat City welder named George Reynolds, who now makes recumbents.

I saw Christian at a party years later (post Rhygin) and from what he told me then, they had pretty much oriented all their production and marketing around the SS tube set, which was then discontinued by the manufacturer, leaving Rhygin in the lurch. I never rode one, but another roommate had a Rhygin SS road bike which had quite a bit of flex in the bottom bracket area.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Would you be able to braze stainless?


Yes....sort of. Read this...

http://www.waltworks.com/dev/blog/953.php


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*A few more words on stainless steel & brazing....*

Deer KB1 on eBay recently =>


















Built with Poppe & Pothoff Noblex tubing.


----------



## noflyzone_allstars (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a dark red painted 1995 "Ra" frame, dinged and dented, that I still ride regularly and still love after all these years. When I purchased, it came down to a Rhygin or an IF, both equally tiny start-up frame builders in Somerville. Christian Jones was the guy and welder, at the time set up in part of the Maaco auto body shop on Somerville Ave. Before that I think he was out in Amherst post-college and after moved to a building in Charlestown one floor above the Tremont brewery. 

In the later years, the stainless frames got pretty popular in the local road racing scene, but probably mostly because of Rhygin's generous sponsorship. Christian was a great craftsman but suffice it to say that the IF crew possesed the finer business acumen. Last I saw him years ago he was still building bikes, but for the military, some sort of top secret prototype commando bikes that he couldn't say much about.

The thing with Rhygins was the 1" steerer (1 1/8" is just a fad) and super-quick "east coast" geometry. They had a 72, maybe even 73 degree head angle and boasted being designed around the latest long-travel Mag-21 (63mm? 80mm?). Mine was always an endo machine but definitely adept in the woods. 

With a White eccentric hub and custom Waltworks rigid fork, my frame is now built up as a 69er singlespeed and rolls in So Cal far from its NE roots. The big front wheel has mellowed out the geometry just enough and it rides incredibly well, better than ever and as nice as any hardtail I've ever been on. I have some photos on my home computer that I've been meaning to post as provocation on the 29er forum, I'll ltry to get them up here too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's it. even in the catalogue pics posted here you can SEE how steep and tight are the hardtails. it's NOT an IF clone and gives a very different woods ride.. 
it's not a fat chance generic. fats are stable and slightly slow turning (at least the wicked) which is good when you think twice how are you going to pull that scary chute.


----------



## mainemud (Oct 19, 2004)

*Headshock Juke*

I had (still have) one.Christian miscalculated the head tube angle a little. It was about 74 degrees!!! Loved the bike in the twisties but that year was the "Year of the Endo" for me



DaveX said:


> Thanks for posting that Melvin! I forgot they did a headshok version of the juke.


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

*tech info and press on Rhygins......*

Greetings,
I have some info to post on Rhygins from back when I had one. Any advice on how to get it posted? The files are too big and get rejected. I have a Mac


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

*Rhygin specs, geometry, pricing etc....*

Attached are the pages I had from the late 90's. I think the files are too small, only way they would download. Any advice?


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Tried to zoom, can't read.


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

*yeah I konw, i need to work with it*

if I make it too large it won't download. I need some advice


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*the scans....*

Scans by David Wilson. Thanks David 

Review of the Rhygin Team by Bike Magazine, June 1994










2nd page of the Team review

1 page covering on the stainless steel Juke SS by MBA, September 1997










2 pages of the Rhygin catalogue










2nd page, including geo data

Pricelist


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

*Thanks 12k for helping with the post........*

I had a Juke SS back in 98' and this was the old paper work I found in a lost file. To be honest I never loved that bike. I remember it never wanted to "settle" down, real twitchy at speed, made you feel at any monent it might jump out from under you, sometimes it did. It did climb like a goat, common trade-off. I'm back to good ol' steel.


----------



## fez (Apr 14, 2007)

*Rhygin History*

I am stoked to find this thread and see people are still talking about Rhygin!

I was an original founder of the company, back in the late 80s. Christian, John and myself met as volunteers at the UMass Bicycle Co-op. John started working on making his own frame. Christian and I were both very interested in the project and wanted to make our own frames as well. John's original frame was very slack angled and long wheel base. very stable, but not especially quick. It was a very nice work of art for a first frame, all fillet brazed.

I think i was riding a Trek 990 at the time and i have no idea what Christian was riding. Since we were mostly riding the woods and trails of the amherst mass area (amethyst brook was a favorite, as well as the power lines), something quicker handling was desired. Now that i think about it, i think Christian was primarily a roadie and was a member of the UMass cycling team, but i could be wrong about that.

Also at about that time Rock Shox was coming out with their first forks (RS-1), we all realized suspension was going to change mountain biking (though i dont think any of us had any clue how much). But at the time no-one was designing bikes around the forks. they were available as add-ons that changed the geometry of the bike because the forks stood at least an inch taller than stock. knowing how we didnt like the ride of John's first bike, christian and john worked out a design with steeper head angles when fitted with a RS1.

Once we decided to build the bikes we realized that John's welding skills weren't really going to cut it for production bike building. Also, state of the art was moving to TIG welded frames and we had no idea how to do that. Another need was for production space, the bike co-op and john's garage were fine for building our own bikes, but if we were going to sell these things we needed more room. Just up the road from Amherst, in the town of Wendell, MA we found George.

George had been a aircraft maintenance welder for one of the big airlines in CA, but got laid off. I think his wife had some family in the Amherst area so George and his family relocated. George had a large metal working shop that he leased us some space in and we hired him to do our welding. He was also very helpful in designing bikes, George had been a CA state motorcycle trials champion in the early 70s so had some ideas on frame design and suspension. Though on his own he made some really funky frames. he thought low bottom brackets were a a problem so built elevated chainstay bikes with bb heights of up to 15".

George and John hit it off and really did a great job of building the bikes. Christian was the face, the guy who promoted the bikes, organized a team and had quite a bit of input in the designs. I pretty much kept things going, tried to find the money to pay the bills and kept our books (fairly) straight.

When it came time to find a name we struggled for quite a while. Could not come to any agreement about what we should name this new venture. Christian was taking a course in Afro-American Lit from Michael Thelwell at UMass. Thelwell is the author of the book 'The Harder They Come'. Christian came back from a trip to visit family in Philly and wanted to name the company Rhygin Racing Cycles. Rhygin was the nick name of Ivanhoe Martin, one of the first rude boys and the inspiration for the bicycle riding protagonist in The Harder They Come. It is a jamaican word meaning 'hot' or 'bad'. We had our name.

We put together a racing team, hit some races around new england and things seemed to be going pretty well. However John was really becoming a pain. Christian and i got along well, but neither of us could deal with John. John was getting impatient and wanted to start making money. Christian and I realized we were still a ways away from that, but we needed to keep workign at it. Personally, i did not think John would ever leave. He was the guy who built the first bike, really responsible for our build methods and our process for building bikes. So i took my leave and moved to Utah to begin a stint as a ski bum. In some ways i consider that to be an unfortunate decision because about a year later, John sold out to Christian. But the company realy was better off as a one man show.

I still had my original red powder coated Rhygin frame and moved around the rockies skiing and riding. When the frame finally cracked in 1996, I called up Christian. he still had the drawings for my original frame and built me a Juke HS to the specs of my old bike. I was a little skeptical of the Cannondale shock but really came to love it. as a bigger guy it was the most predictable and accurate shock i had ever used.

I never got the full story on how Rhygin died, but the rumors i heard were that Christian took an order for a bunch of bikes but didnt get any money in advance. After he had purchased all the materials and started building the bikes, the order got cancelled and he couldnt recover from the hit.

In 2000, i was riding my Juke up to Montana State to take a math test. making a left turn on main street, i got tagged by a 3/4 ton chevy. fractured my skull and destroyed my bike. such a heart break to see that thing go! i still use the old suntour underbar y shifter for my front derailleur and my red selle italia flite saddle. really the only things left from that bike.

I found this thread because i was listening to The Harder They Come and started thinking about Christian and what he was up to. So if anyone knows where he is these days, or if you come across this thread yourself, drop me an email at marc.fez at gmail.

thanks for providing the memories guys!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

well thats just awesome.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Thanks...*

By far the most interesting thread on the vintage forum in a long time...

Wonderful story, Fez.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

That's about as "straight from the horse's mouth" as we ever get. It's cool to hear the story like that.


miles


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I met Christian on the local NE racing circuit, he was a super nice guy who let me ride his bike to try it. Nice ride! 

At one point, it was hard choosing between a Yo-eddy, Rygin, Ted Wojick or Indy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wow...*

...it was great to find this thread! I still have my Rhygin, though my brand new Ted Wojcik gets more saddle time these days. I have the Ra model and bought it brand new from Belmont Wheelworks in 1996, though it was either a 1994 or 1995 leftover model. It's super light: 21 pounds with a Rock Shox Judy, and is an amazing northeast singletrack bike. Kudos to the person that posted the Bike Magazine article. It was that article that ultimately prompted me to buy the Rhygin.

I have attached a photo of me last year at the 24 Hours of Great Glen on the sweet Rhygin.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet. Here's mine, currently running as singlespeed.
Looking forward to racing it at Keyesville after I throw on some cantilevers.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

autoduel said:


> Sweet. Here's mine, currently running as singlespeed. Looking forward to racing it at Keyesville after I throw on some cantilevers.


Very nice! I debated the single-speed option, but ended up keeping the existing drivetrain. I recently put slicks on it (with new wheels) for city commuting, but just had to put the fat tires back on because it's just a shame not to use this for its intended terrain! 

The weird thing about my frame is that is doesn't have a serial number stamped on it. I called Christian before Rhygin went belly-up and he said to bring it down and he's stamp a number on it. I imagine the paint is so thick it could be hiding the number.

Here's a better photo of mine:


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine had the number under the BB. It was #600 w/o paint


----------



## maddog17 (Apr 21, 2004)

does anyone know if Rhygin built his road bikes with a matching unicrown straight bladed fork? and did he use lugs at all? i found a link on another site and the bike is metax tubing but no mfg. stickers on it and the owner is looking for answers. i mentioned it may be a Rhygin since they were on of a few who used Metax. here's the link if your curious:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=391266


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*retro ride in october, featuring at least 4 rhygin's*

calling all old rhygin owners, please rsvp for a ride in Sutton, MA on October 11th, 11am. the Team BUms "Tour de Swamp" retro ride will feature a few ex team riders.

we were the first semi sponsored (awesome pro deal) group, Team Bums hooked up with christian in 1991, and a few of us rode them in 1992.

please rsvp for the ride, old fats,merlins, etc welcome to ride, no squishy's unless they are pre-1993, rigids welcome as always......

i'll post some old rhygin shots soon, including shots of #2, that we raced in brooksville FL in the winter of 1991.....


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Team Bums? I remember you guys, you were the first "nuts" wearing visors on your helmets, waaay ahead of the curve! I recall a guy, Don Green-something?

Remember Team Scumbags? I was one.

Where can I find info on the ride? I'm nursing a blown knee, but may show up!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*blast form the past*

team SCUMBAG? who the hell could ever forget you guys!!!! one of you sent me a certificate for performing a near perfect endo at the hillsboro classic, and coming up laughing with a face full of mud!!! i unfortunately lost the certificate a few years back in a fire, but i was most proud of earning that.

i had wondered where you guys have been. the ride is from my house.

email me and i will give you directions. its going to be a casual to slow ride ( i am fat and slow hence the anchor )

i hope you can make it!

[email protected]

and its Don Greenwood


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Holy $^%$ batman!!!

I made that award! 

Man, that was a funny endo, a classic! I remember us guys talkn' trash like "pumps in the spokes" at many starting lines!

Small world! I'll be in touch! 

Yeah, who isn't slow and fat these days? I knew your full last name, I was trying to "protect the innocent"


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

The Hillsboro Classic. 15 minutes from the house I grew up in. Possibly the greatest race ever. 

Please. Someone else drop some east coast names (that weren't at ski areas). Second Start Enduro?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*make that 5 Rhygins*



the anchor said:


> calling all old rhygin owners, please rsvp for a ride in Sutton, MA on October 11th, 11am.


Wow! I was so incredibly excited when I read this. I'm elated to know there are a few more Rhygins in my neck of the woods, and am super psyched for this ride. I have only seen 2 Rhygins in the Boston area, and both those were road bikes. Definitely count me in for the event, though I might not be able to ride as I had elbow surgery on 8/21, and I can't ride for 6 - 8 weeks. Hopefully I'll be given the green light by then. Here's a photo of my bike how it currently looks after a recent overhaul, and here's the thread I started with more photos. I might even bring my Yo Eddy.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of my '98 Rhygin stainless. I ride this bike regularly.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Hillsboro was fantastic! They also put on a pre season April pt to pt ride on the same course, for fun, no? 

Second Start? I loved that race! Did it many times. Knox races in Western ma were fun. Put on by Bicycle Dynamics, Mark Jenks! Awesome guy. Wolf Hill Enduro?

Hmmm, Pine Mountain and Wrath of Valley falls in CT, Tread head and Trackmaster in Wrentham MA, Greasy wheel White Mountain challenge in NH 

Temple mountain series: 3 races during the season. That was my very first my race. Oh, sorry, was Temple a ski place?

Lynn Woods Races, my home away from home, Arcadia hell races in RI, and an early season time trial, man, my brain is starting to hurt. 

Boston Cup in Needham? Chris Chance let me ride a Ti Proto. Should have stole it!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Temple Mountain in Peterborough. Yeah, "ski area." Did you ever ski there? Did you ever ski at crotched?

Wrath of the Boneyard.

Meadow Muffin Madness.

No Name Race.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Temple Mountain in Peterborough. Yeah, "ski area." Did you ever ski there? Did you ever ski at crotched?
> 
> Wrath of the Boneyard.
> 
> ...


meadow muffin madness was my first race in 1988. where the hell was that held?

i remember the meadow group downhill ride and the log pull!!!

no one mentioned the "tour de swamp" in millbury/webster (my race)


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*more east coast races*

jack rabbit run - norwalk, ct

rockhopper east - Glastonbury, Ct (?)


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Tour de swamp: I have a T-shirt somewhere, headless rider?

Heck ya, I recall a certain "roadie" who was protesting being dq'ed. The crowd was chanting, "throw him in the mud" (bog), and the police arrived to remove him from the "podium". He was a talented rider, but a real ********.

Ahhh. good times!


I know it's a ski resort, but the Widowmaker at Sugarlaof was always a challenging race. I almost hit a deer!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> Tour de swamp: I have a T-shirt somewhere, headless rider?
> 
> Heck ya, I recall a certain "roadie" who was protesting being dq'ed. The crowd was chanting, "throw him in the mud" (bog), and the police arrived to remove him from the "podium". He was a talented rider, but a real ********.


I heard that story from someone else too. MM?

West Hill Shop Race

Power Cirtcuit

Eastern Cup

If you didn't get lost in an EFTA race, you weren't east coast. You can still see results if you archive the west hill shop website.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

Make sure you dig that shirt out for the ride!!

"PC" was later memorialized in a "quit yer shiverin'" ice race shirt, rather infamously as Jacque Mehough. Funny stuff

What was the race in vermont @ stallion mountain inn? It was part of my point series but I can't remember the name of the race?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> Make sure you dig that shirt out for the ride!!


Yeah. Like it's gonna fit me now!

I had a big duffle bag full of race t-shirts, found my wife using them as rags a few years back. "Why do you want to keep these old things for"...no, she isn't a rider...

I'm actually surprised PC didn't get tossed in the mud. The cops probably saved his skin!

I joined EFTA right away back then, and stayed a NORBA member just for Mt Snow.

I gave that up when they gave me a "short" reply to a question about "what are you doing for anyone east of the Missippi?, and when they screwed Steve Larson I stopped supporting them altogether.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*mr rhygin is in*

just got word back from christian jones he plans to attend the tour de swamp rhygin reunion retro ride on october 11th, hes not sure if hell ride, but hell be there for the post ride activities

all you rhygin fans on the east coast who want to share a mile or a beer with christian, you gotta make this ride........


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> just got word back from christian jones he plans to attend the tour de swamp rhygin reunion retro ride on october 11th, hes not sure if hell ride, but hell be there for the post ride activities
> 
> all you rhygin fans on the east coast who want to share a mile or a beer with christian, you gotta make this ride........


Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll keep names out of this, but someone I know who was involved somehow with Rhygin at the end mentioned that the SS failures were due to the fact that the seat tube juncture was not adequately reinforced so they had a spate of failures.

Apparently Christian skipped town like many in this industry do it seems owing people money. I haven't heard anything about a big run of frames and no deposit, which sounds like a real stupid thing to do.

Chris Igleheart as a lot of the Rhygin tooling and is probably the modern day 'stainless guru'.

Anyway, take all that with a huge grain of salt because I wasn't there.

Doncha love the bike industry?!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*more rhygin propaganda*

we actually gave away a frameset to the womens sport winner (if i remember correctly)


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Retro ride still on?


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

hell yes, you think i am going to miss the opportunity to ride with a couple of scumbags!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> hell yes, you think i am going to miss the opportunity to ride with a couple of scumbags!


really looking forward to the gathering. unfortunately, I won't be back in the saddle for the ride, but will bring the Ra and the '92 Yo for show and tell.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

great, the ride will head off at 11 am sharp, and we will be back at 1-1:30.

send me an email and i can shoot you the location,

[email protected]


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*saturdays retro ride schedule*

the ride is still on, looking to get people here between 10 and 10:30 before the ride to get photo's of bikes before the ride. ride takes off at 11 am sharp, 2 groups. app 2 hour ride , then burgers and dogs between 1-2pm. if your not going to make the ride plan on arriving around 1pm.

email me if you need directions,

[email protected]


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

misterdangerpants: ride with one arm! My knee is shot, and I plan on limping along!
I may have to leave early, kids hockey games...but totally looking forward to it!

DG: did you get that Rygin built? Oh, yeah LOVE the Tomac photo!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> misterdangerpants: ride with one arm!


Well, yesterday I got the green light from my orthopedic surgeon to get back in the saddle, so I will most certainly be riding this coming weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*the rygin will live*

had to spray bomb the frame and fork after bead blasting it, didn't have time to give it a "real" powder coat Job", but once its dirty no one will ever know.
i have bearings on the way to rebuild both the bullseye rear hub, and sampson fluted ti bb. also got last minute donation of my old mavic wishbone shifters. Grafton cranks and brakes ready to be installed, along with a ringle moby post and old flite saddle all set. i got some cool nos geax tires in green sidewall. also got donations of xt fr and rear ders (bead blasted) along with the return of my first 737 pedals including the srp ti axles.

it was really sweet to get a hold of so many old parts that i had sold/given away when i had my shop. i even have one of my old kestrel csx's at the house, not rideable yet, its owner has requested a ss conversion on it. its got purple grafton speed controllers, purple ringle post, and bottle cages, and diacompe ss-7 levers in purple!!!!

see you saturday!!!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

great news, are going to hang back with the slow and old? or head up with the moderate pace (always turns into fast pace) group?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> great news, are going to hang back with the slow and old? or head up with the moderate pace (always turns into fast pace) group?


I am going to err on the side of caution and stick with the caboose crew.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Rhygin Retro Reunion*

Just a quick thanks to Tony and and Bobby who made it out for the ride. 5 rhygins (all mountains) made it out. Christian had a work commitment he couldn't get out of (he left a message as the beers started flowing). I will post photo's as sson as i can.

I also had Rhygin Bike decals made, and have at least one request for them. i am going to get some made in a larger size too (t-shirts???), i'll keep you posted, and email me if interested.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*5 Rhygin mountain bikes*

View attachment 400090


View attachment 400091


View attachment 400092


View attachment 400093

(okay, this is my bike)

View attachment 400094


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*more bikes from the ride...*

View attachment 400095


View attachment 400096


View attachment 400097


View attachment 400098


View attachment 400099


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*even more bikes from the ride...*

View attachment 400100


View attachment 400101


View attachment 400102


View attachment 400103


View attachment 400104


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*yet even more bikes from the ride...*

View attachment 400105


View attachment 400113


View attachment 400107


View attachment 400108


View attachment 400109


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*finally...*

View attachment 400110


View attachment 400111


View attachment 400112


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

life is good.:thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Anchor-boy, thank you for a perfect day! Great New England weather, good food, a great time! Who knew a BUM could be such a good host? The videos brought back so many memories, you have a great group of riding pals!

Great to see all the Rhygins! I forgot they didn't have a chainstay bridge, as well as the other details. MrDPant's is sweet! Nice "stealth" look yours! Next year spring for 3 cans of paint, I expect to see rasta!

Who knows? Maybe I'll come out in the spring and dominate your time trials series. The stories you guys spin are worth the drive! Thanks again, I'll catch you later.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

http://doublecrosswebzine.blogspot.com/2008/10/chris-daily-smorgasbord-cycles.html

Found this above, good read on the Smorgy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Anchor-boy, thank you for a perfect day! Great New England weather, good food, a great time! Who knew a BUM could be such a good host? The videos brought back so many memories, you have a great group of riding pals!


ditto. :thumbsup:

that singletrack was fantastic, I tell you. fantastic. although, I had an equally joyful time perusing through those old photo albums. almost makes me want to grow a mullet...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> http://doublecrosswebzine.blogspot.com/2008/10/chris-daily-smorgasbord-cycles.html
> 
> Found this above, good read on the Smorgy!


cool. that was actually a pretty nice ride. haven't seen tri-spoke wheels on a bike in ages!


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm so glad my thread spawned this retro get together. Wish I could have been there on my '97 Indy Fab. Great bikes everyone!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

DaveX said:


> I'm so glad my thread spawned this retro get together. Wish I could have been there on my '97 Indy Fab. Great bikes everyone!


Me too. :thumbsup: I would have never found this site if this thread hadn't come up in my Google search.

Hopefully you can make the next get together!


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

The Juke SS is the Rygin that I remember the most.

Nice photos from your gathering!

What? No Dart/Smoke combos on any of those frames? 

Honestly? I was scrolling down through the photos and spied that Smor first thing!
I own one. Great frame! In "baby poop brown" as Chris Daily said it back in the day when I bought the frame from him up in Hershey, PA.

There's a complete history of Smorgasbord Cycles posted on the most recent Blog on Dirt Rag's website, just as an FYI.

Unsure if this link will work or not.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/blogarific/east-coast-steel-feast/


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*rhygin decal sets and t-shirts*

got permission to make some RHYGIN t-shirts and decal sets. decal set in black or white is $10, shop size head tube logo (12") in white or black is $8, and t-shirts black with white head tube logo will be $12. if interested please contact me. t-shirts will be contracted once i get 10 confirmed (read: paid) orders. i have 5 as we speak, any others interested contact me
quickly saltydogcharters (at) gmail (dot) com paypal works too. pricing includes 1st class postage, can expedite  for more $$$, but you've waited this long for a rhygin t, whats a couple more days!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*decals are in, shirts are ordered (2 weeks to shipping)*

i have decal sets in black left over if anyone is intersted?

bobby, they will be at your door either tomorrow or friday, thanks


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

nice addition to the MINI...

View attachment 408448


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Dangerpants: How's the elbow? 
Mini: What size was that car before you threw it in the dryer?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Dangerpants: How's the elbow?
> Mini: What size was that car before you threw it in the dryer?


yo. elbow is still somewhat not quite where I want it to be in the healing process. after 6 weeks of physical therapy (twice a week), it's feels better. can't really cycle without pain or stiffness, so I'll have to wait until next year for pain-free riding. looking forward to building up my Ted Wojcik over the winter, though. hoping my Phil Wood hubs will arrive this week along with my Black Sheep order (handlebars, stem & seat post).

love the MINI, though want to sell it and get a 1984 Rabbit GTI.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*T-shirts*

those shirts are supposed to be ready next wednesday. i will be shipping them out thwe following wednesday, so if you paid for some, expect them to arrive around the 2nd week of december! i ordered a couple extra so if you want one let me know!


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

This is a long shot but the bike magazine article in June 94 had another rasta paint job bike in it but I don't remember what it was, anyone have any idea?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

dvo1 said:


> This is a long shot but the bike magazine article in June 94 had another rasta paint job bike in it but I don't remember what it was, anyone have any idea?


Nevil.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Nevil.


That was the one, I liked the idea of the low and long, now that EWR is back I have been thinking real hard about getting one of those.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*T-Shirts finally done, shipping out today!*

sorry about the delay, my Printer is an "artist", hence you cannot rush him, he prints when he is inspired!

if you paid already, they are on their way, and hope you see them before christmas!

dangerpants, i am sending out your two smalls today too, please send me paypal when you get a minute......

i have 3 left, 1-xl, 2-large....if you want them let me know!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> sorry about the delay, my Printer is an "artist", hence you cannot rush him, he prints when he is inspired!
> 
> if you paid already, they are on their way, and hope you see them before christmas!
> 
> ...


cool. e-mailed you.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Got mine today. Nice Job! I'll wear it to Pedro's, er I mean Kenda Bike Fest next summer. Merry Christmas!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rbrsddn said:


> Got mine today. Nice Job!


ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Delivered yesterday, looks great, thanks.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*ALERT: Aluminum road Bike for sale in Phoenix*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/1004516458.html

too big for me,


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/1004516458.html
> 
> too big for me,


cool. nice color.

you know, I was talking to an acquaintance recently from the Hartford, CT area and he said there was a Rhygin cyclocross bike on consignment at a local bike shop. it was still listed on their web site, so I called, but alas it had been sold. :-(

are you aware that Christian made CX bikes? never heard of these being produced.

p.s. it was actually a Metax frame, too.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Is that CL bike Aluminum? I've never seen a non steel Rhygin.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rbrsddn said:


> Is that CL bike Aluminum? I've never seen a non steel Rhygin.


edit: I just checked out the catalog (on Page 1 of this thread) and it states he did custom work, so maybe it is aluminum. also saw the CX prices, so answered my own question....


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

he did cross bikes and nearing the end he did aluminum bikes too. one of our locals owned an aluminum road in rasta and i believe his cx bike is aluminum too. not sure how many al bikes he made but they are certainly the rarest.


----------



## S14E30M3 (Oct 11, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> Team Bums? I remember you guys, you were the first "nuts" wearing visors on your helmets, waaay ahead of the curve! I recall a guy, Don Green-something?
> 
> Remember Team Scumbags? I was one.
> 
> Where can I find info on the ride? I'm nursing a blown knee, but may show up!


Wow! I was a BUM rider.

Don Greenwood is who you;re thinking of. And Howie, before everyone started calling him Otto with Rhygin, and Roger Sabourin, and Kathy Kratt.....

That "Roadie" who got thrwon out and arrested was none other then Paul Curley, twenty-something-time road and cyclocross national champion.

The Hillsboro Classic- the reason the turkeys are on the thsirt is becasue the prior year, there were a couple wild turkeys on the road about a half mile from the finish and they kept attacking the riders!

Good times, good races, exceot for temple mountain that race always sucked.

Tem Bums. mooning the crowd when we came by the start finish....

BUMS - Blackstone's Untamed Mud Slingers....betcha din't know that. I still have my shirt, gotta save that one....


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*who are you S14E30M3?*

drop me an email at saltydogcharters(at)gmail(dot)com.....

the anchor


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Rhygin Reunion, and Rhygin for sale*

we had so much fun last year, we are doing it again this year, will probably be the weekend of the 20th in september (i will firm up the date soon), same place here in Central Mass, all old pre 94 bikes are welcome!!!! stay tuned for more informstion...

also another old team mate has finally decided to part ways with his pre juke, 1991 Rhygin, he is only asking $500, and has it listed on craigslist. i hope it finds a suitable home....

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/1275609890.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I outed that one on retrobike the last time he listed it. Surprised no one went for it---looks like a nice ride.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

I emailed the guy selling the red Rhygin on CL to show him this thread (or another Rhygin thread?) on MTBR. He said he was going to post to thread, lets hope he does. I had no idea Rhygin started at UMass -- my alma mater. I've ridden Amethyst Brook many times!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If it were my size I'd have totally grabbed it! That said, the rasta paint version I probably would have bought even if it weren't my size


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> we had so much fun last year, we are doing it again this year, will probably be the weekend of the 20th in september (i will firm up the date soon), same place here in Central Mass, all old pre 94 bikes are welcome!!!! stay tuned for more informstion.../QUOTE]
> 
> fantastic. keep me posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Rhygin Reunion is on again*

retro ride and Rhygin Reunion is on September 20th, 11 am, central mass, can you Make it??email me for details>>>>>>saltydogcharters (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## barb1948 (Aug 3, 2009)

*More from "Need to sell my Rhygin"*

I have the specs for my Rhygin. We re-measured and top - center to center is 55. If anything else , it could be 55.5, but we are pretty sure it's 55. Here are the other specs. I'll place an ad for it,]but where should it go? Vintage doesn't seem right. Thanks again for the help.
Originally Posted by barb1948
Rhygin Cyclo-Cross: $1500

-Size: 55 (maybe 55.5)
-Serial # 653 
-Assembled by Fat Dog; Westwood, Ma; approximately 1997 
-Fork: Steelman 
-Handlebar: Forma 
-Stem: Stiffy Profile 
-Headset: Chris King 
-Saddle: Squadra M 
-Rims: Italy Fir Vet97 
-Tires: Continental Ultra Gator Skin 
-Campy: Veloce 9 speed; Cogs & Deraileur

I'm not sure how to attach photos, but you can email me at: [email protected]

I have a men's Rhygin Cyclo-Cross -custom built by Fat Dog in Westwood, Mass in 1999? I could never ride it as it brought on asthma. I kept waiting to outgrow the asthma, trying to ride, but it's not going to happen, so finally giving up and selling it.
It was custom built with jewelry quality welds, and hardly riden

Am i in the right forum to sell it?

Thank you

Barbara selling for boyfrind Mike.
Thanks


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

if you have photo's, sizing, price, equipment etc, could you send it to me, i may be able to help you move the bike.

thanks saltydogcharters(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## barb1948 (Aug 3, 2009)

*thanks for Rhygin help*

Yes.. I will get all the stats for you and an image.
thanks


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Retro Reunion ride*

its all set up for Sunday September 20th, 10 30 meet, same usual players, same place, all pre 94 bikes are welcome (newer if you don't mind the verbal abuse), 2 ride levels, beers and burgers to follow,

email me if you need more information,

i also will have a limited # of RHYGIN t-shirts being made up, let me know if you want more information!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Red Rygin*

cliff's red rhygin has made its life full circle, it is now with christian and he plans on setting it up for his wife!

ps i have RHYGIN t-shirts (limited size and quantity left) from the retro ride, $15 shipped to your door! email me if interested!


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Did the pics from the event end up somewhere? Perhaps the Bums website?


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

almost done with them, try and get some up here, team bums site,as well as the facebook event site!


----------



## greenery (Jul 9, 2009)

Argh! I just found out about this a few days ago and would like to attend next year. Can you provide information for the location? I would love to get a Rhygin shirt as well if there are any left.

Here is my Rhygin - no decals after being powdercoated and painted many times during it's lifetime. Ted Wojcik put the rear disc on this 2 years ago and I ride it on the road now. This was a favorite of mine for many years until my back needed a "squishy" ride.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

t-shirts delivered via snail mail are $14.00 to your door. don't have a lot left, what size are you? send me your contact info and i will include you in the invite for next year....saltydoghcarter (at) gmail.........


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

greenery said:


> Here is my Rhygin - no decals after being powdercoated and painted many times during it's lifetime. Ted Wojcik put the rear disc on this 2 years ago and I ride it on the road now. This was a favorite of mine for many years until my back needed a "squishy" ride.


Cool you had Ted do the disc conversion. How do you like it? I'm debating having Chris Igleheart perform the same task on my Rhygin, as well as building a traditional New England Segmented fork (a.k.a. Big One) to replace the Judy.


----------



## Rockridge (Dec 18, 2009)

*Letting go of old friend*

long time lurker...found this forum while researching info on my Rhygin Juke in rasta paint. I've decided it may be time to let this one go. I would be willing to sell it as a frame, frame& fork, pieces/ parts or complete less the pedals and saddle (keeping these). I would also consider trading for a full suspension frame or bike Jamis Dakar, Santacruz Superlight etc. Not really shure where to price this one out. So i'll start off with BRO and go from there...

The frame is 17" center to top, serial # 210, overall everything is in excellent shape aside from a couple of small nicks in the paint. I can supply additional photos, measurements.



























Fork, Marzicci Bomber 
Cranks Cook Brothers E-Crank w/race face rings.
XT deraleurs, XTR shifters
Wheels: Mavic SUP, DT swiss boublebutts, alloy nipples, 3 cross rear, 2 cross front. Rear hub XTR 8 speed, front hub Hershey Racing w/ceramic body cartridge bearings (i also have the special washers that allow you to bolt on the hub with crank arm bolts)
Rear Magura, front Avid "V" brake. Rim sidewalls are worn but these wheels have had minimal truing since i hand built them. Wheelsmith spoke prep, tension ballanced etc. etc.
Race face bars, Kore stem, XTR headset, probably has an XT bottom bracket in there, Kalloy post

I am located in NH, feel free to e-mail any quesitons
Thanks


----------



## btf95 (Dec 29, 2004)

email addy?

mine [email protected]


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*1997 Rhygin Metax CX*

I know it isn't a mountain bike, but I thought I'd post it anyway because it's a Rhygin and I *love* all things Rhygin.

Short story: I wasn't looking for this bike. This bike found me. Bike was basically NOS.

I just finished it this week, though have a few little things left (like trimming the cables).

Here's what it looked like when I got it:










Here's what it looks like now:








































































































































Here are the specs:

Frame: 1997 Rhygin Metax Cyclocross
Fork: 1997 Steelman
Rims/Hubs: 2009 Mavic Ksyrium SL
Tires: Rivendell Jack Brown 700x33.3
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crank: NOS Syncros Revolution 175mm 130BCD with 46/39 Shimano 600 chainrings
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: NOS Shimano XTR CS-M900 12/28 8-speed
Bottom Bracket: NOS Kooka titanium 123mm
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace FD-7800
Rear Derailleur: NOS Precision Billet ProShift
Shifters: Shimano R400 8-speed
Handlebars: Nitto Noodle, 44cm
Stem: 1996 Moots titanium 120mm 0/90 degree
Headset: 1" Chris King threadless (original to the bike)
Brake set: SRP Mr. Grumpy's (original to the bike)
Brake levers: Cane Creek SCR-5C
Cable Hangers: NOS Ringle MoJo
Saddle: 1992 Sella Italia Flite
Seat Post: Syncros titanium 26.8
Paint: None
Size: 55.5cm
Serial #: 653 
Place of Origin: Boston, Massachusetts

Here are some photos of when it was disassembled. Gratuitous shots, I know:


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic build.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

We can't see the pics b/c they are hosted on RBR!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

None are showing up for my (non-RBR subscribed) self either.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

993rs said:


> Wow! Fantastic build.


Thanks! 



Linnaeus said:


> We can't see the pics b/c they are hosted on RBR!





yo-Nate-y said:


> None are showing up for my (non-RBR subscribed) self either.


Fixed. Now hosted here on MBTR. :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

how'd does that Rhygin ride sir??? Is it harsher than say Reynolds or True temper or Tange steel?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Most impressive Mr Danger! 
As always!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Most impressive Mr Danger!
> As always!






MMcG said:


> how'd does that Rhygin ride sir??? Is it harsher than say Reynolds or True temper or Tange steel?


Hey ho. Don't know yet. Still recovering from foot surgery (5 week out), so I've only done light cycling (i.e. rail trail). I'm champing at the bit to get back in the saddle, especially because I want to get some mileage on this beast.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Jack Brown*

Just installed some Jack Brown tires and really like the look. Really gives the bike a randonneur look to it.

View attachment 535710


View attachment 535711


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

What/how did you polish the Ti?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

banks said:


> What/how did you polish the Ti?


They came that way from the manufacturer. :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Really diggin the Metax! I nearly grabbed that one myself---glad you rehabbed it so nicely!


----------



## greenery (Jul 9, 2009)

*rear discs on Rhygin*



misterdangerpants said:


> Cool you had Ted do the disc conversion. How do you like it? I'm debating having Chris Igleheart perform the same task on my Rhygin, as well as building a traditional New England Segmented fork (a.k.a. Big One) to replace the Judy.


Very sorry for this extra late reply! I much prefer disc brakes in general, but expect to add a bunch of weight depending on which brand/model of brake you choose. In order to set up the mount for the rear brake, Ted removed the old cable stops on the top tube and replaced with 2 position stops for shifting only and welded new brake cable tie ons. Because of the welding a new powder coat job was in order so you should properly calculate the costs involved - new brake set, welding and paint as well as added weight and downtime.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The SS cyclocross bike is spectacular.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

greenery said:


> Very sorry for this extra late reply!


Better late than never! :thumbsup:



Vlad said:


> The SS cyclocross bike is spectacular.


Thanks! Here's an updated photo with the new wheels (Phil Wood hubs with NOS Mavic Open Pro rims). The current tires are black, though, and it looks a tad nicer.

View attachment 555748


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I built a Rhygin up for a friend (who I have since lost track of) in '93 or so. It was powder coated in that "crackle" powder that when cured makes grey/black mottled bumps.

It was the first time any of us had seen that finish, which has now come to be applied to lawn furniture, shovel handles, etc. I think of that bike every time I walk through Home Depot and see the "trick powdercoat finish" on all that flotsam.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


>


Holy mother of god that is so freakin awesome I want to make sweet sweet love to it in the woods and marry it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Better late than never! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks! Here's an updated photo with the new wheels (Phil Wood hubs with NOS Mavic Open Pro rims). The current tires are black, though, and it looks a tad nicer.
> 
> View attachment 555748


Is that bar tape sea foam green ? If so, thats the only place that color ever looked good. Seriously, if that bike wasn't too big for me I'd be begging you for it.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Another Metax in the Stable*



92gli said:


> Is that bar tape sea foam green ? If so, thats the only place that color ever looked good. Seriously, if that bike wasn't too big for me I'd be begging you for it.


I suppose that's a good description. It's a standard color for Cinelli bar tape.

Picked up this lovely 1998 Rhygin Metax road frame/fork last night. It came with a nice mid-90s Topline crankset as well as a Selle Italia Flite. Slapped on my Phil Wood/Mavic Open Pro wheels and the build process has begun....

View attachment 584379


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> I suppose that's a good description. It's a standard color for Cinelli bar tape.


Duh, yes. Its the bianchi color. New one looks sweet too. They made some nice stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

the real question is where can i get my hands on a pair of syncros cranks?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

92gli said:


> Duh, yes. Its the bianchi color.


I figured you knew that.  I ended up going back to black. Just looks better.



92gli said:


> New one looks sweet too. They made some nice stuff. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It's it pretty nice shape. I spent about 15 minutes at lunch with a Scotch Brite pad and cleaned it up, not that it really needed it. The insignificant amount of cable rub it had is now history.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

your new one looks like your old one? or am I reading the thread and it forms a circle.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> your new one looks like your old one? or am I reading the thread and it forms a circle.


The other Rhygin Metax I have is a 1997 cyclocross bike, which is featured above (it's in a slightly different configuration now). The Metax I picked up yesterday is a 1998 road bike. The interesting similarity between the two is that they both found me. They're close in serial numbers too, as the '97 CX is #653 and the '98 road is #691.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Finished this last night, though need to do some minor adjustments (like the brake pads). Can't wait to ride it! 

View attachment 586458


View attachment 586459


View attachment 586460


View attachment 586461


View attachment 586462


View attachment 586463


View attachment 586464


View attachment 586465


View attachment 586466


View attachment 586467


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Some more....*

View attachment 586469


View attachment 586470


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the bar set up. you like that position.. ok.:skep:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

colker1 said:


> the bar set up. you like that position.. ok.:skep:


Yes.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice Headbadge on that Metax! I have a '98 with the red decals, but the red headbadge decal. You will love the way that frame rides. I've had mine for going on 13 years, and still love my Rhygin!
PS, My frame is # 611


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rbrsddn said:


> Nice Headbadge on that Metax! I have a '98 with the red decals, but the red headbadge decal. You will love the way that frame rides. I've had mine for going on 13 years, and still love my Rhygin!
> PS, My frame is # 611


Thanks! Definitely post some photos of #611.  I'd love to see it. Glad to hear you're still digging yours after 13 years. Pretty cool you're the original owner. Anyway, I can't wait until spring to get some miles on it, though am pretty excited about the blizzard that's coming my way.  I like the feel of my Rhygin Metax CX (which I'm using as a touring bike at the moment), so think I'll enjoy this new ride just the same.

The previous owner had Jen Green make him a custom head badge. I wouldn't mind removing it and putting on the original decals, but it's affixed with JB Weld and not going anywhere without the assistance of a torch. Coincidentally, I also had Jen Green make me a custom Rhygin head badge, though went a different direction so it sits in my toolbox awaiting an application.










I got some extra Metax decals from the kind folks at Columbus in Italy. They sent them for free, which was a bonus. This decal was originally at the base of the down tube and I much prefer it up on the seat tube.

View attachment 587628


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

small batch of decals just hit my desk, $10 a set??


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm interested... What color? And is a Made in Boston, Mass decal included? If so, then I am in, as mine got chewed while being built.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i have the MTB in black, white and chrome, road in white black and red, $10 a set for two rhygin and one head tube, sorry no made in mass. and they are die cut vinyl decals. send your email to saltydogcharters at gmail


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rbrsddn said:


> And is a Made in Boston, Mass decal included?


Yeah, that would be a bonus! :thumbsup:

P.S. Thanks again, Don!


----------



## ActionDad (May 19, 2009)

I was lucky to have #550 drop into my lap thru a trade! I've been interested in these ever since Christian showed me what he and the crew were doing with stainless on a visit to their workshop in the mid-90's. I'll post a few pics when I get it looking just so but I've been using it this fall and winter and like it a lot.

Anyone out there looking to get into one of these bikes? Check this one out:

http://victoria.en.craigslist.ca/bik/2136533097.html

Cheers!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ActionDad said:


> I was lucky to have #550 drop into my lap thru a trade! I've been interested in these ever since Christian showed me what he and the crew were doing with stainless on a visit to their workshop in the mid-90's. I'll post a few pics when I get it looking just so but I've been using it this fall and winter and like it a lot.


Wicked! Looking forward to seeing some photos of #550. :thumbsup: Post some of #611, *rbrsddn*.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Just picked up Rhygin Metax #541 (1997). Original owner and in excellent condition. A little Scotch Brite and elbow grease and it'll look brand new. The welds are amazing, just like my Metax CX.

Really psyched I stumbled across a 55cm as it's a perfect size for me and what I was custom fitted for. The aforementioned 57cm would have been okay with a shorter stem, but I really had my heart set on finding a 55cm at some point in time. I just didn't think it would be so soon. My 57cm is already spoken for so I'm also psyched about that. It'll be here next Wednesday when I return home from NAHBS. It'll be stripped down and I'll decide what gruppo it gets.

It's going to get the Peter Mooney fork that was slated for the 57cm (same head tube length; whew!) so it'll look very pretty. The fork has a very tasteful rasta paint scheme: green fork blades with a red crown and yellow piping. It's going to look quite nice. 

Here's how it looks currently with its current California owner:

View attachment 598992


View attachment 598993


View attachment 598994


View attachment 598995


View attachment 598996


View attachment 598997


View attachment 598998


View attachment 598999


View attachment 599000


View attachment 599001


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and I'm also getting a mint condition Rhygin catalog from the owner. I've been wanting one of these for quite some time and am really happy to have it in my collection! :thumbsup:

View attachment 599002


View attachment 599003


View attachment 599004


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Danger: If I hadn't met you, I'd probably hate you by now.

Nice!


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Damn! Strong work Bobby!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i would normally be envious of Bobby grabbing another Bike, But this time i am Really Happy for him, and am Really Happy to help him make room in his stable !


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought I was looking at my bike for a sec! I have the same Time fork, and Helium wheels! That bike is in nice shape. I will post up pics of mine one of these days. BTW, I received the stickers Don. TX!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! I can't wait until next Wednesday! Yahoo!

So, the seller wrote me today to say he's also including some extra OEM decals sheets! Score!  I'm hoping there's a "Made in Boston" in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a photo of mine. I'm going to take more when the weather improves a bit. You guys take some nice pics! I need practice...








PS, I also have a pristine copy of the '98 Catalog, along with one for my '99 Fat.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rbrsddn said:


> Here is a photo of mine. I'm going to take more when the weather improves a bit. You guys take some nice pics! I need practice...


Fantastic! There's actually a photo of yours in this thread, too.

So, just got back from NAHBS and #541 arrived this morning. Very well packed. The NOS decals came separately and it's nice to have those. Currently perusing through the catalog and articles that came with it. I'll disassemble it tonight and hopefully get over to pick up the new fork (and #691) tomorrow.

View attachment 600380


View attachment 600381


View attachment 600382


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Needs some more period-correct tires, like a nice set of 28mm dark-gum Continentals. (Yes, 28mm -- it's worth the comfort).


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Fantastic! There's actually a photo of yours in this thread, too.
> 
> So, just got back from NAHBS and #541 arrived this morning. Very well packed. The NOS decals came separately and it's nice to have those. Currently perusing through the catalog and articles that came with it. I'll disassemble it tonight and hopefully get over to pick up the new fork (and #691) tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 Looks good, MDP!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Linnaeus said:


> Awesome! Needs some more period-correct tires, like a nice set of 28mm dark-gum Continentals. (Yes, 28mm -- it's worth the comfort).


Thanks! This will have a mix of both modern and period correct parts. Ride quality is most important but I'd also like it to look good with the mix. For the older parts, I'm slapping on some Cook Bros. Racing skewers, Syncros titanium seat post and a Syncros Revolution crankset. Still debating the drivetrain. I have a 7900 Dura Ace derailleurs (new) though I like the color of the 7800 better. If I could find a NOS Campagnolo Record 8-speed gruppo, I'd take it. I have some new Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels I really dig so am going with those. For tires, I run 28mm because the Boston roads are horrific (I like the Continental Grand Prix 4 Season a lot).

These also came this morning. It's going to have pretty darn good stopping power.

View attachment 600392




rbrsddn said:


> Looks good, MDP!


Thanks!


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice brakes. I'm still running the DA 7700 from '98. If it aint broke... The original tires on mine were Conti GP 3000's 700x20. I am using 23's now. 28mm might be comfy, but probably have too much rolling resistance for my liking. I'm looking forward to seeing the assembled bike, and hearing what you think of the ride!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Don (a.k.a. *the anchor*) just sent a PDF of Dirt Rag #20 (November 15, 1991) which included a review of Rhygin #1 so I thought I'd post it. Pretty cool stuff! :thumbsup: This issue also had a great review of a Ted Wojcik Soft-Trac. 

View attachment 600818


View attachment 600819


----------



## noflyzone_allstars (Nov 25, 2005)

noflyzone_allstars said:


> I've got a dark red painted 1995 "Ra" frame, dinged and dented, that I still ride regularly and still love after all these years....
> 
> ...With a White eccentric hub and custom Waltworks rigid fork, my frame is now built up as a 69er singlespeed and rolls in So Cal far from its NE roots. The big front wheel has mellowed out the geometry just enough and it rides incredibly well, better than ever and as nice as any hardtail I've ever been on.


My Rhygin (and I) did our first MTB race in some 15 years yesterday. US Cup Bonelli Park, CA (Cat 2 singlespeed, 2nd place)


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

can you send me the specific's on that fork? i have been looking into converting to a 96r with my Rhygin.
Looks Sweet, and congrats on your race!


----------



## noflyzone_allstars (Nov 25, 2005)

the anchor said:


> can you send me the specific's on that fork? i have been looking into converting to a 96r with my Rhygin.
> Looks Sweet, and congrats on your race!


Anchor - I can't find any of the old emails where I went over the fork dimensions with Walt of Waltworks but I'm sure he'd have the same dialogue with you and may be able to dig up his drawings of my fork (built 2005 or 2006.) http://waltworks.blogspot.com/2007/04/price-increase.html

Trick with going 96er may be avoiding toe overlap. I have good clearance even with a fat/tall tire but that's with a 20"long size frame and small feet.


----------



## tapnrac (Feb 28, 2011)

*Rhygin Juke HS*

Here is my newly painted Rhygin. The origonal paint was Rasta but after 8 years in Hawaii it was rusty. Back in Az now and painted Phantom Green, a color I saw on a '68 GTO. I built it up with parts I stole from my Bullit. I intend to make it more xc worthy with lighter components in the furture.


----------



## tapnrac (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

tapnrac said:


> Here is my newly painted Rhygin. The origonal paint was Rasta but after 8 years in Hawaii it was rusty. Back in Az now and painted Phantom Green, a color I saw on a '68 GTO. I built it up with parts I stole from my Bullit. I intend to make it more xc worthy with lighter components in the furture.


Groovy, digging the checkerboard on the head tube. Such a treat to see your as you don't see too many Headshoks rolling around. What year is yours? Guessing it's from around 1997 as my (Metax) #541 is from that year.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

noflyzone_allstars said:


> My Rhygin (and I) did our first MTB race in some 15 years yesterday. US Cup Bonelli Park, CA (Cat 2 singlespeed, 2nd place)


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## tapnrac (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a '97. I stupidly sold it in 2000 to buy a Cdale Raven, I quickly sold that horrible bike and bought an F3000. I stayed in touch with the guy I sold it to and was able to get it back (free) in late 2010.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

noflyzone_allstars said:


> My Rhygin (and I) did our first MTB race in some 15 years yesterday. US Cup Bonelli Park, CA (Cat 2 singlespeed, 2nd place)]


I really dig your photo. Makes me want that bike. Way to stand out by actually riding your bike.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

#541 is done, sort of. I'm out riding it! The only things I'm going to change over the next couple of months are the wheels, which are going to be Chris King/ENVE 45s, and the stem, a McMahon Racing Cycles titanium example I have in my parts bin.

Here are the current specs:

Frame: 1997 Rhygin Metax
Fork: 2011 Peter Mooney, Henry James crown
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium SL
Skewers: Cook Bros. Racing titanium
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 4Season 700x28
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crank: Syncros Revolution 175mm 130BCD with 53/39 Dura Ace chainrings
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano CS-7900 Dura Ace 11-23 10-speed
Bottom Bracket: World Class titanium 110mm
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace FD-7900
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace RD-7900
Shifters/Levers: Shimano Dura Ace ST-7900
Handlebars: Nitto Noodle, 44cm
Stem: 3TTT
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: Ciamillo (Zero Gravity) Negative GSL
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR
Seat Post: Syncros titanium 26.8
Size: 55.5cm
Serial #: 541
Place of Origin: Boston, Massachusetts

View attachment 613932


View attachment 613933


View attachment 613934


View attachment 613935


View attachment 613936


View attachment 613937


View attachment 613938


View attachment 613939


View attachment 613940


View attachment 613941


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Photos, Part 2*

View attachment 613942


View attachment 613943


View attachment 613944


View attachment 613945


View attachment 613946


View attachment 613947


View attachment 613948


View attachment 613949


View attachment 613950


View attachment 613951


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice. Great photos.

I would have sourced a Wound-Up, but that's me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice. I'm diggin the "Party in front, business in the rear" build. Love the fork.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

God damn. That is sick.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

92gli said:


> God damn. That is sick.


yup.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm also a fan of the fork. Great build!

From the angle it looks tight under the calipers, but how much clearance do you have left after the 28s?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

sweet race bike!
is there a special reason why you mounted the spider that way? afaik it should be mounted "on the other side" as seen here


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Nice. Great photos.
> 
> I would have sourced a Wound-Up, but that's me.


Thanks. Wound-Up fork are certainly nice but I really wanted something on steel and made locally.



jeff said:


> Nice. I'm diggin the "Party in front, business in the rear" build. Love the fork.





92gli said:


> God damn. That is sick.


Thanks! Peter Mooney came up with the paint scheme. I wanted something with the rasta paint theme and thought of maybe a fade or having each part painted a different color. I really like this approach as it's very subtle.



yo-Nate-y said:


> I'm also a fan of the fork. Great build!
> 
> From the angle it looks tight under the calipers, but how much clearance do you have left after the 28s?


Again, thanks! The 28s are going. I have oodles of room in the rear and almost nothing in the front. I'd like to replace the wheels before the summer with the aforementioned Chris King / ENVE 45s, so will most likely go down to 25s then.



Inigo Montoya said:


> sweet race bike! is there a special reason why you mounted the spider that way? afaik it should be mounted "on the other side" as seen here


You know, I didn't even notice it! Good eye. I suppose I could run it as is, but I'll probably move the ring to the outer portion of the crankset. :thumbsup:

So, small world. I was out riding this afternoon and another Rhygin Metax went whizzing by me in the opposite direction. I saw the Rhygin head badge and the pretty shiny frame and did a quick U-turn and caught up to the guy and introduced myself. He's the original owner and knows Christian. These Metax bikes are like hen's teeth so it's a treat to see another one out on a ride.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I love the fork. looks like it may have made angles slightly steeeper which could be awesome. i would slap some high end 23" rubber (tubolari?) and ride it everywhere,.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

colker1 said:


> I love the fork. looks like it may have made angles slightly steeeper which could be awesome. i would slap some high end 23" rubber (tubolari?) and ride it everywhere,.


Again, thanks!  The fork doesn't alter the geometry whatsoever. 23s are way too tiny for Boston area roads!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Thought I'd post some articles that I recently scanned. One is a duplicate of an earlier thread, but it's in color and a tad easier to read.

Bike Rag, Issue #59 from July 1, 1997 with a review of a Rhygin Juke SS:

View attachment 614544


Here's another article with a review of a 1997 Rhygin Metax road bike. This is from Bicyclist Magazine from July 1997:

View attachment 614545


View attachment 614546


Now in color:

View attachment 614547


View attachment 614548


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fin.*

Although my wife says I'm never finished with any of my projects, my Rhygin Metax #541 road bike is done. I updated the wheels (Chris King hubs, ENVE rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes), bottom bracket (Phil Wood), stem (MRC) and handlebars (Origin 8 40cm).

One quick note, I put the spider on the correct way and it shifts a heck of a lot better. Initially I wanted to sell it (and posted it on eBay), but then got to thinking I really liked the way it complements the bike. The shifting isn't perfect, but it's pretty darn accurate. It's quite an amazing bike to ride and I've logged only about 250 miles so far and it handles like a dream and climbs quite nicely too.

A shout out to Justin Spinelli at Luxe Wheelworks for building me a wicked nice set of wheels. Fantastic customer service and a guy you can shoot the breeze with as well.

Thanks to Kevin at Firefly Bicycles for pointing me towards T.O.C. Polishing (which is located just a block from my old place in Davis Square!). They did a great job on the McMahon Racing Cycles stem.

Anyway, here's how it looks now:

View attachment 621401


View attachment 621402


View attachment 621403


View attachment 621404


View attachment 621405


View attachment 621406


View attachment 621407


View attachment 621408


View attachment 621409


View attachment 621410


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice, MDP! I'm loving that fork, and the Chris King hubs have me wanting to build some new wheels... I'm still running the old Heliums, which are holding up really well. The Rhygin is a really nice riding bike. It's good to hear you are liking it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

misterdangerpants said:


> Although my wife says I'm never finished with any of my projects, my Rhygin Metax #541 road bike is done. I updated the wheels (Chris King hubs, ENVE rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes), bottom bracket (Phil Wood), stem (MRC) and handlebars (Origin 8 40cm).
> 
> One quick note, I put the spider on the correct way and it shifts a heck of a lot better. Initially I wanted to sell it (and posted it on eBay), but then got to thinking I really liked the way it complements the bike. The shifting isn't perfect, but it's pretty darn accurate. It's quite an amazing bike to ride and I've logged only about 250 miles so far and it handles like a dream and climbs quite nicely too.
> 
> ...


Its not done. Cut the excess off those QR's, they look like curb feelers.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

the Team Bums Retro reunion ride is on this year, LOTS OF RHYGINS will be there.... october 8th in Sutton, MA

email me for info at saltydogcharters at gmail dot com.....


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Def. going to try to make it again this year. I had a load of fun a couple years ago. Going to skip the morning run beforehand -- people were riding hard last time!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

i made a change in the date of the ride to accommodate those of us with kids playing soccer on Saturday, ride is on Sunday the 9th meeting at 1030am in Sutton, MA contact me for exact location.....


----------



## boyburning (Apr 28, 2007)

Did this get together ever happen...

Any pics to share...?


BB


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

ye sit did, smaller group this year only 16 riders, and only 3 rhygins, 2 fats, indy, salsa. , i still have to load up photo's


----------



## boyburning (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats cool - looking forward to the pics when you get chance to load them up.

BB


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rhygin at the Providence CX race this weekend:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Danger, saw that one on Sunday, was tempted to grab it and do a quick lap on the cross course! Did you race? Course looked like a blast!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Danger, saw that one on Sunday, was tempted to grab it and do a quick lap on the cross course! Did you race? Course looked like a blast!


Hey. Didn't race and missed the Builders' Ball, which was pretty fun last year. Oh well. Next year!

This time trial bike was just acquired by Christian Jones himself. He said they made maybe 8 - 12 of these and they were built to order with Easton aero aluminum.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Found this in an old 1992 Bicycle Guide mag, figured I'd add to the collection here:


----------



## tapnrac (Feb 28, 2011)

I need a Made in Boston sticker so bad. The bike rides better with it.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

*An early one...sneak peek*

Hey folks--
This is an early Rhygin that belonged to a bike shop colleague/boss/riding buddy from many years ago. A little while ago he divested his entire collection of old New England MTB stuff to me for care/sale as part of a trade towards a new bike (he was moving, just couldn't take it all with him). He worked for Pig Iron in CT back in the hey day, and raced for/with what he described to me as a "loose collection of jabroni's that liked messing with serious racers" - aptly named "Team Bonhead". He didn't really have an explanation for the "Fueled by BEEF TALLOW" sticker except to say "it is what is was."

He brought me the frame, boxes and boxes and boxes of parts, 3 forks, and 3 sets of wheels, all of which were raced/used on this bike at some point. He could not remember the exact year he bought it (he thinks 91--but stressed he really can't recall), and she was upgraded many times over the years. Last year, after he dropped everything off before the move, we mock fit things back up to the best of his memory as he had last raced it, and I am still working with him now to nail down its "correct" parts kit based on the generations of stuff he brought in. I am particularly fond of the Gravity Research brakes (color mismatched intentionally, still has original boxes and hand written instructions), early White Industries Hubs, and no-logo turquoise king headset. My goal is to have her restored for light riding and preservation as a prime example of an early New England norba racer, complete with all the obscure and weird parts any normal Shimano-hating bonehead of the time would have proudly equipped (only Shimano bits on the whole bike are the derailleurs). I have scoured the BB area but cannot find any indication of a serial number, which suggests to me it is either a really early one or was off the books. FWIW- he said he bought it directly from Christian.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, good work (except for that damn skinny front tire…). I think I recall those bonehead guys back in the day. 

Finnish her up, and ride it! 
I’m still riding many of those same parts, including that EFC fork!


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

apat13 said:


> Hey folks--
> This is an early Rhygin that belonged to a bike shop colleague/boss/riding buddy from many years ago. A little while ago he divested his entire collection of old New England MTB stuff to me for care/sale as part of a trade towards a new bike (he was moving, just couldn't take it all with him). He worked for Pig Iron in CT back in the hey day, and raced for/with what he described to me as a "loose collection of jabroni's that liked messing with serious racers" - aptly named "Team Bonhead". He didn't really have an explanation for the "Fueled by BEEF TALLOW" sticker except to say "it is what is was."
> 
> He brought me the frame, boxes and boxes and boxes of parts, 3 forks, and 3 sets of wheels, all of which were raced/used on this bike at some point. He could not remember the exact year he bought it (he thinks 91--but stressed he really can't recall), and she was upgraded many times over the years. Last year, after he dropped everything off before the move, we mock fit things back up to the best of his memory as he had last raced it, and I am still working with him now to nail down its "correct" parts kit based on the generations of stuff he brought in. I am particularly fond of the Gravity Research brakes (color mismatched intentionally, still has original boxes and hand written instructions), early White Industries Hubs, and no-logo turquoise king headset. My goal is to have her restored for light riding and preservation as a prime example of an early New England norba racer, complete with all the obscure and weird parts any normal Shimano-hating bonehead of the time would have proudly equipped (only Shimano bits on the whole bike are the derailleurs). I have scoured the BB area but cannot find any indication of a serial number, which suggests to me it is either a really early one or was off the books. FWIW- he said he bought it directly from Christian.
> ...


i'll ask Christian about it, i vaguely remember that powered by beef tallow, and Team Bonehead.....


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

the anchor said:


> i'll ask Christian about it, i vaguely remember that powered by beef tallow, and Team Bonehead.....


The owner said the he and the other bonehead guys had various decals made and stickered up their bikes themselves, so I assumed it was of their doing and no actual relationship to Rhygin but I really don't know. Any info is appreciated! Are there other Rhygins that exist sans serial number? Also, if any other Team Bonehead guys are out there feel free to chime in--I would love to learn more of the history behind that crew.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Really cool. I raced against a lot of the Pig Iron guys BITD. They were in Glastonbury right?


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> Really cool. I raced against a lot of the Pig Iron guys BITD. They were in Glastonbury right?


You got it! From what I was told they were one of the first shops selling Rhygins (and other cool regional stuff like gravity research) and the "team" had a sweet deal with Christian before they were even selling them so they were all rocking early Rhygins. Again, this all comes from the hazy memory of an old friend (who was a teenager in 1990-91) so I don't know how much is accurate but it is what I have been told. I know he raced this bike for a long time....of the many parts he gave me that at one time adorned the frame there were:

*Manitou 1, 2, 4 (x2) and EFC (3 of which have the original boxes and purchase receipts from Answer-Manitou--one of the boxes is covered in melted elastomers because it was stored too close to his furnace)
*3 sets of cranks including the kooka's pictured (w/ White Ind ti BB), White Indutries US made(w/ ti BB), and Cook Bros Purple Ano
*4 complete Gravity research brakes with original hand labeled boxes and hand written instructions (someone there had pretty handwriting): the Pipe Dreams and Rim Crushers pictured, with parts swapped around to mix up the colors, a NOS set of purple ANO rim crushers and a lightly used set of silver pipe dreams
*XT Thumbies, and more sets of X-Ray 800's then I know what to do with
*Lots o' wheels: White industries Ti to Fir rims as in picture, Deore DX to Fir/Campag Rims, XTR M900 to Mavic, and later M950 to Mavic w/ marwi Ti spokes (x2)
*A crap ton of 3DV Answer Hyperlights - 4 of them NOS in the package--originally retailed for $39.99!
*and a whole bunch of other stuff I am still sorting through - latest discovery were some NOS 3DV Gravity research ti skewers (thread down....totally sketchy)

The handlebar setup on the bike was intact in his parts bin as you see it, with the paul levers, xrays, black hyperlight, and control tech stem - and he thinks it is definitly the way he last rode it. He also thought the purple cook bros cranks and the 3DV hyperlights were on the bike at some point but wasn't sure when. I put the kooka's on it because they were there, with rings, and were definitely a part of the bike at some point (and also aren't cracked!). King headset he said had been on the frame as long as he could remember (and was installed when he brought it to me). I have some beat smoke/darts and Psycho K's that he gave me, but I think there are a few years younger than the rest of the gear.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Another note--he also said he thought the Pig Iron guys used to run the Gravity Research brakes opposite of what is pictured--Pipe Dreams on the front and Rim Crushers on the rear, but all the info I could find says that the pipes go on the back and the crushers go on the front so that is how I set them up. Was very sad to discover when cleaning them for install that both brakes have hairline cracks around the mounting hole....something I see so often with most early 90's CNC goodies.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

apat13 said:


> I have scoured the BB area but cannot find any indication of a serial number, which suggests to me it is either a really early one or was off the books.


Nice! By the way, my 1994 Rhygin Ra also has no serial number. I actually called Christian back around 1997 to request one be stamped. He said no problem and to just stop by but I never got around to it.

Speaking of Christian , he popped over a couple years back and gave me these lovely NOS Rhygin bibs and shorts. :thumbsup:


----------



## hillwed2 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have number 425, its a cross bike with the cables routed on the top tube, it was one of my favorite bikes to ride and the down tube cracked about 10 years ago but I got it fixed. Right now though its sitting in my garage, right before the season I noticed a crack at the seat tube, BB joint


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

metax? post up some photo's!!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## hillwed2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah Metax, and with Henry James dropouts too. Ill try to post some pics of it in its current state tonight, I really want to get the crack fixed so I can build it up again!

Do any of you guys know what its original build kit was? My dad got it used more then 15 years ago. I had a mix of pretty much everything on it


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

most were ordered as frames, so it could have had anything hung on it!


----------



## stumpjumper1990 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just had to resurrect this thread.... :thumbsup:

Here's the Rhygin I found in the US and had it shipped to the Netherlands. Always lusted after a rasta Rhygin.

No info on it and NO serialnumber... Anybody can help me with this one...?

Thanks,
Bart


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic! Awesome bikes. That’s the proper way to bring back a thread, complete with picture.


----------



## stumpjumper1990 (Apr 21, 2011)

Some teasers...


----------



## stumpjumper1990 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the finished bike!


----------



## stumpjumper1990 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Professor (Jan 30, 2004)

*Rhygin Metax Road*

Just wanted to bring this thread back to life. Here is my Metax road. I'm the second owner. Its up for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

One of the guys that started that company moved out of my college apartment owing me money for the phone bill.


----------



## VTMTBR (5 mo ago)

apat13 said:


> Another note--he also said he thought the Pig Iron guys used to run the Gravity Research brakes opposite of what is pictured--Pipe Dreams on the front and Rim Crushers on the rear, but all the info I could find says that the pipes go on the back and the crushers go on the front so that is how I set them up. Was very sad to discover when cleaning them for install that both brakes have hairline cracks around the mounting hole....something I see so often with most early 90's CNC goodies.


Sorry to resurrect a real old thread but....

Hey @apat13 Not to drag up an old thread...but I just came into a twin of your Rhygin. EFC fork, has ovbiously had some random"upgrades" over the year. XT vbrakes...Alivio cranks(double ugh), deore rear deraileur....lx front deraileur.

I'm going to try to get it back to somewhat original but not really sure where to start. Probably the cranks, than some decent canti brakes(just not sure what to go with). Maybe some onza HO's or WTB speedmasters....

No serial number and Pig Iron sticker on this one too!

Thanks for any help and direction you may offer. 
Cheers!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

VTMTBR said:


> Sorry to resurrect a real old thread but....
> 
> Hey @apat13 Not to drag up an old thread...but I just came into a twin of your Rhygin. EFC fork, has ovbiously had some random"upgrades" over the year. XT vbrakes...Alivio cranks(double ugh), deore rear deraileur....lx front deraileur.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------

